
Founders at Work p. 402 "If I got married tomorrow, I'd probably be worrying about a code issue during the ceremony and deliver my vows in Python." - amichail

======
amichail
Livingston: Can you tell me about any of the challenges you've faced?

Ross: One thing is just time. Whenever I'm doing something now, I feel like I
should be doing something else instead. If I got married tomorrow, I'd
probably be worrying about a code issue during the ceremony and deliver my
vows in Python. It's a nonstop state of stress. ...

